# Gun Rack Build With My Young Nephew



## Pete Collin (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello All,

My nephew Shane has been inspired to take up woodworking. I offered at Xmas to have him over for MLK weekend to build a project together. it went well, and we chronicled our efforts in these videos:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLjcQyPlmR1Lz5Skt2Hfrbm20X5YYjrU-u


----------



## TurboBoost910 (Jan 26, 2015)

looks good!


----------

